# Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2019)

*Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*


----------



## Krabonq (25. Juli 2019)

*Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

Es gibt wenige Sachen, die unerträglicher als Musicals sind.
Krieg und Genozid vielleicht noch, aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

Ich bin auch nicht so der Musical Fan. Der letzte Film in der Art in dem ich mit meiner Frau drin war das war "Mary Poppins Rückkehr".
Wir waren uns beide einig das dort zuviel gesungen wurde.


----------



## Tiger2022 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Es gibt wenige Sachen, die unerträglicher als Musicals sind.
> Krieg und Genozid vielleicht noch, aber das war es dann auch schon.



Pop-Kultur und Gräueltaten riesigen Ausmaßes. Glückwunsch zu der tollen Relativierung.

Man ist ja zum Glück nicht gezwungen, sich jeden Film anzusehen und zu mögen. Wie immer gilt: Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.
Den Trailer finde ich jetzt auch nicht so überragend, Musicals leben dann doch eher vom Live-Auftritt, denke ich.


----------



## Tiavor (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

gibt es auch nur eine Person auf dieser Welt, der dieses Design gut findet? auf reddit und youtube macht man sich schon seit Release vom Trailer darüber lustig.


----------



## Krabonq (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht so der Musical Fan. Der letzte Film in der Art in dem ich mit meiner Frau drin war das war "Mary Poppins Rückkehr".
> Wir waren uns beide einig das dort zuviel gesungen wurde.



Und dann noch nicht mal mit guten Liedern, wie etwa bei Monty Python!



Tiger2022 schrieb:


> Pop-Kultur und Gräueltaten riesigen Ausmaßes. Glückwunsch zu der tollen Relativierung.



Gern geschehen, hoffe du hattest Spass mit der überflüssigen Echauffierung!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

Musikalisch fand ich den Film "der Nussknacker" schön.
Tschaikowsky hat einfach herrliche Musik geschrieben. 
Aber bei Musicals ala cats oder Starlight Express steige ich aus.


----------



## XXTREME (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

Was ist an Tschaikowskys Musik "herrlich"  ?? Lemmy hat herrliche Musik geschrieben


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

In den USA gibt es doch schon wieder #Empörung, weil sich bei den mit Katzenfilter bearbeiteten Darstellerinnen noch Brüste erahnen lassen.

Kann ich vollumfänglich nachvollziehen. Wer rechnet denn bei Darstellerinnen schon mit Brüsten, besonders wenn sie weiterhin weibliche Charakter spielen? Wie sollen die Leute den Schock nur verkraften? Und denkt denn niemand an die Kinder? Skandal!


----------



## Kelemvor (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*

Ohne 6 Brüste pro Darstellerin total unrealistisch.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Cats: Der erste Trailer der Musical-Verfilmung lässt die Katzen tanzen*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ohne 6 Brüste pro Darstellerin total unrealistisch.



Ich habe darauf gewartet, dass jemand dieses Argument im Spaß oder im Ernst bringt. Kein Witz!


----------

